# Intera famiglia No Vax sterminata dal Covid. Si salva solo un figlio



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2021)

Come riportato dal Corriere Della Sera,Repubblica e varie testate straniere un'intera famiglia NO VAX che viveva in Portogallo è stata sterminata dal covid.

Sono stati uccisi dal virus il padre di 73 anni,la madre 65 e il figlio di 40...l'unico sopravvissuto l'altro figlio di 43 anni che fa lo chef in Galles

E'proprio il sopravvissuto a rivelare i dettagli sulle convinzioni no vax della sua famiglia: "Sono rimasti intrappolati nella propaganda dei no vax..una cattiva informazione che fa presa su chi ha paura..tutte quelle sciocchezze ce leggevano on line li hanno spaventati parecchio e alla fine non si sono voluti vacciare"

Parla poi delle condizioni di salute prima che venissero contagiati: "Entrambi i miei genitori avevano malattie pregresse ma mio fratello era la persona piu sana mai vista..faceva tantissimo sport..se non era in palestra era a correre..era sempre in forma non ha mai avuto un problema fisico di rilevanza. Non beveva un goccio d'alcol da almeno 15 anni e non mangiava nemmeno la carne"

Alla fine l'appello alle persone,soprattutto giovani,riluttanti al vaccino: "Fatelo non credete a quello che leggete online. Perchè mai tutti i governi del mondo vorrebbero farvi del male con un vaccino? quale sarebbe l'obiettivo? A me il covid ha ucciso tutta la famiglia...eravamo una famiglia piccola ma affiatata e ora il dolore è indescrivibile".


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere Della Sera,Repubblica e varie testate straniere un'intera famiglia NO VAX che viveva in Portogallo è stata sterminata dal covid.
> 
> Sono stati uccisi dal virus il padre di 73 anni,la madre 65 e il figlio di 40...l'unico sopravvissuto l'altro figlio di 43 anni che fa lo chef in Galles
> 
> ...



E' incredibile come la posizione No ai Vaccini, invece di rimanere confinata all'interno del proprio personale approccio ai vaccini (che qualcuno ne diffidi per convinzione ci sta, come milioni di americani sono convinti che la terra sia piatta), sia diventata terreno di battaglia politica, sia diventata bandiera di "lotta contro i poteri forti", con tanto di propaganda martellante sui social lo trovo quasi un crimine contro l'umanità.

A pagarne lo scotto sono le persone deboli come questa famiglia.

Una preghiera per loro.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2021)

L'ignoranza uccide


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere Della Sera,Repubblica e varie testate straniere un'intera famiglia NO VAX che viveva in Portogallo è stata sterminata dal covid.
> 
> Sono stati uccisi dal virus il padre di 73 anni,la madre 65 e il figlio di 40...l'unico sopravvissuto l'altro figlio di 43 anni che fa lo chef in Galles
> 
> ...


Noto una cosa però. Tutti questi che muoiono o si aggravano sono tutti dai 40enni in su. Forse non è così sbagliato dire che ai giovanissimi il vaccino non è una priorità. Impressione personale, ovviamente.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere Della Sera,Repubblica e varie testate straniere un'intera famiglia NO VAX che viveva in Portogallo è stata sterminata dal covid.
> 
> Sono stati uccisi dal virus il padre di 73 anni,la madre 65 e il figlio di 40...l'unico sopravvissuto l'altro figlio di 43 anni che fa lo chef in Galles
> 
> ...


Ognuno è libro di fare ciò che vuole, ma senza poi lamentarsi delle consegunze. Sia da una parte della barricata che dall'altra.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> L'ignoranza uccide



Anche i virus usciti dai laboratori cinesi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Noto una cosa però. Tutti questi che muoiono o si aggravano sono tutti dai 40enni in su. Forse non è così sbagliato dire che ai giovanissimi il vaccino non è una priorità. Impressione personale, ovviamente.


Il Vaccino diminuisce la carica virulenta anche ne vaccinati che si contagiano e di conseguenza li rende meno contagiosi.

Tralasciando la vertiginosa differenza tra ricoverati under 30 vaccinati e nn vaccinati in rapporto alla numerosità, diffondere la vaccinazione riduce la possibilità di ritrasmettere il contagio, abbassa l'Rt, e porta allo spegnersi della pandemia. Ma serve che la vaccinazione sia diffusissima, anche negli under 30 e under 40.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche i virus usciti dai laboratori cinesi.


Ma contro quelli non si può fare tantissimo se non sviluppare dei vaccini, contro l'ignoranza, tante volte basterebbe solo fare un pò di silenzio.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche i virus usciti dai laboratori cinesi.


ah beh questo è pacifico..e personalmente ritengo anche assurdo che finirà tutto a tarallucci e vino


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libro di fare ciò che vuole, ma senza poi lamentarsi delle consegunze. Sia da una parte della barricata che dall'altra.


Le conseguenze delle scelte personali non sempre hanno un riflesso personale.
I vaccini ad esempio non sono efficaci al 100%, se tante persone che non si vaccinano incentivano la diffusione con alto tasso di contagiosità del Virus, anche persone che hanno fatto una scelta personale di proteggersi, vaccinandosi, alla lunga possono risultarne vittime.

Quando le scelte personali ledono gli interessi della collettività la collettività deve disincentivare o al limite proibire (se la disincentivazione non è sufficiente), tali comportamenti.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Vaccino diminuisce la carica virulenta anche ne vaccinati che si contagiano e di conseguenza li rende meno contagiosi.
> 
> Tralasciando la vertiginosa differenza tra ricoverati under 30 vaccinati e nn vaccinati in rapporto alla numerosità, diffondere la vaccinazione riduce la possibilità di ritrasmettere il contagio, abbassa l'Rt, e porta allo spegnersi della pandemia. Ma serve che la vaccinazione sia diffusissima, anche negli under 30 e under 40.


Sulla carica virulenta però si stanno avendo dimostrazioni opposte, sulle morti ed i ricoveri che alla fine è la cosa che conta, fortunatamente i numeri sono bassi. Speriamo che l'autunno sarà migliore dello scorso anno, il mese prossimo penso che mi vaccinerò, ma essendo un under 30 preferirei prima farmi un'esame del sangue, non si sa mai.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sulla carica virulenta però si stanno avendo dimostrazioni opposte, sulle morti ed i ricoveri che alla fine è la cosa che conta, fortunatamente i numeri sono bassi. Speriamo che l'autunno sarà migliore dello scorso anno, il mese prossimo penso che mi vaccinerò, ma essendo un under 30 preferirei prima farmi un'esame del sangue, non si sa mai.


Grazie.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2021)

Fumare è essere malati, alcol o non alcol, poi questi sono articoli che trovano il tempo che trovano e dovreste evitare di metterli sul forum, non apportano nulla perché non possiamo sapere nello specifico.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma contro quelli non si può fare tantissimo se non sviluppare dei vaccini, contro l'ignoranza, tante volte basterebbe solo fare un pò di silenzio.



Lo dici te, e la paura da codardi, che non si può fare niente contro quelli lì.

Non è automatico dare tutte le colpe all'ignoranza, e non è automatico spendere la propria vita per proteggersi dagli attacchi.

E' una visione da legge della giungla. Poi, purtroppo, lo so fin troppo bene che funziona così. Ma andiamoci cauti con il demonizzare queste cose. Prima ne vengono ben altre.


----------



## vota DC (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Vaccino diminuisce la carica virulenta anche ne vaccinati che si contagiano e di conseguenza li rende meno contagiosi.
> 
> Tralasciando la vertiginosa differenza tra ricoverati under 30 vaccinati e nn vaccinati in rapporto alla numerosità, diffondere la vaccinazione riduce la possibilità di ritrasmettere il contagio, abbassa l'Rt, e porta allo spegnersi della pandemia. Ma serve che la vaccinazione sia diffusissima, anche negli under 30 e under 40.


Non può essere altrimenti però poi la politica dice "le mascherine si tolgono per TUTTI il giorno x", non hanno mai dato il messaggio che avere o meno il vaccino faccia la differenza.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere Della Sera,Repubblica e varie testate straniere un'intera famiglia NO VAX che viveva in Portogallo è stata sterminata dal covid.
> 
> Sono stati uccisi dal virus il padre di 73 anni,la madre 65 e il figlio di 40...l'unico sopravvissuto l'altro figlio di 43 anni che fa lo chef in Galles
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace, ma fino a un certo punto.


----------



## cris (12 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere Della Sera,Repubblica e varie testate straniere un'intera famiglia NO VAX che viveva in Portogallo è stata sterminata dal covid.
> 
> Sono stati uccisi dal virus il padre di 73 anni,la madre 65 e il figlio di 40...l'unico sopravvissuto l'altro figlio di 43 anni che fa lo chef in Galles
> 
> ...


Che geni, che altro dire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

E anche oggi il solito blablabla della stampa contro i non vaccinati è stato fatto.
Manca solamente la solita testimonianza di qualche infermiere che dichiara ai mass media di qualche suo paziente no vax che supplica per il vaccino...ma non tarderà ad arrivare.

Ma davvero sperano di convincere le persone a vaccinarsi con queste notizie becere ?


----------



## Masanijey (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche oggi il solito blablabla della stampa contro i non vaccinati è stato fatto.
> Manca solamente la solita testimonianza di qualche infermiere che dichiara ai mass media di qualche suo paziente no vax che supplica per il vaccino...ma non tarderà ad arrivare.
> 
> Ma davvero sperano di convincere le persone a vaccinarsi con queste notizie becere ?


Quindi se la notizia è "persona muore dopo essersi vaccinato x ore/giorni prima" la reazione è "avete visto? ci vogliono tutti morti!".
Mentre se la notizia è "morta famiglia per covid", la reazione è "notizia becera, ci vogliono manipolare".
Non voglio dirti io come devi elaborare le notizie ma se hai riflettuto in un senso dovresti anche riflettere nell'altro.
Se invece la tua posizione è inossidabile a prescindere, beh... è un altro discorso.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Agosto 2021)

Io - che sono particolarmente ignorante - il vaccino non me lo faccio iniettare.


----------



## AndrasWave (12 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Quindi se la notizia è "persona muore dopo essersi vaccinato x ore/giorni prima" la reazione è "avete visto? ci vogliono tutti morti!".
> Mentre se la notizia è "morta famiglia per covid", la reazione è "notizia becera, ci vogliono manipolare".
> Non voglio dirti io come devi elaborare le notizie ma se hai riflettuto in un senso dovresti anche riflettere nell'altro.
> Se invece la tua posizione è inossidabile a prescindere, beh... è un altro discorso.


Isteria di massa. Da entrambi i lati. Poi se si parla di cambiamenti climatici e disastri naturali la gente se ne sbatte altamente le palle e torna a pascolare nel proprio orticello.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche oggi il solito blablabla della stampa contro i non vaccinati è stato fatto.
> Manca solamente la solita testimonianza di qualche infermiere che dichiara ai mass media di qualche suo paziente no vax che supplica per il vaccino...ma non tarderà ad arrivare.
> 
> Ma davvero sperano di convincere le persone a vaccinarsi con queste notizie becere ?


Io spero veramente di si: per due motivi:

1) Vaccinarsi in massa, non tutti, ma almeno il 90% di quelli in età da vaccino, è la chiave per lasciarci questa pandemia alle spalle e mi sarei anche rotto di rimanere attaccato a sta roba per le paturnie di alcuni.

2) Se non si riesce a convincerli con la propaganda, con gli incentivi sotto forma di Green Pass, l'unica via sarà l'obbligo, perchè a quell'obbiettivo no si deroghererà e io non ho voglia di una battaglia tra i cittadini per sta cosa. Quindi speriamo che la propaganda li convinca. Se trovi un modo migliore per convincerli.... avanti, l'importante è che si convincano quasi tutti.


----------



## Masanijey (12 Agosto 2021)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> *Isteria di massa*. Da entrambi i lati. Poi se si parla di cambiamenti climatici e disastri naturali la gente se ne sbatte altamente le palle e torna a pascolare nel proprio orticello.


Davvero. Ci avessimo messo la metà dell'entusiasmo e della partecipazione su altri temi che veramente meritavano il nostro coinvolgimento, oggi ci sarebbe un mondo migliore.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (12 Agosto 2021)

Chissà da che parte stanno i terrapiattisti, i respiriani, i raeliani e company.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Quindi se la notizia è "persona muore dopo essersi vaccinato x ore/giorni prima" la reazione è "avete visto? ci vogliono tutti morti!".
> Mentre se la notizia è "morta famiglia per covid", la reazione è "notizia becera, ci vogliono manipolare".
> Non voglio dirti io come devi elaborare le notizie ma se hai riflettuto in un senso dovresti anche riflettere nell'altro.
> Se invece la tua posizione è inossidabile a prescindere, beh... è un altro discorso.



Nono,per carità,ci sta,ma fa molto ridere come tentino di convincere i dubbiosi (oltre alla forzatura del green pass) con frasi come "sterminio di un'intera famiglia,sorci a casa con netflix,novax in ginocchio a chiedere il vaccino"

Questi boomer ancora non hanno capito che sono frasi che non hanno minimamente effetto.
Anzi,forse ottengono proprio l'effetto contrario a quello sperato.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io spero veramente di si: per due motivi:
> 
> 1) Vaccinarsi in massa, non tutti, ma almeno il 90% di quelli in età da vaccino, è la chiave per lasciarci questa pandemia alle spalle e mi sarei anche rotto di rimanere attaccato a sta roba per le paturnie di alcuni.
> 
> 2) Se non si riesce a convincerli con la propaganda, con gli incentivi sotto forma di Green Pass, l'unica via sarà l'obbligo, perchè a quell'obbiettivo no si deroghererà e io non ho voglia di una battaglia tra i cittadini per sta cosa. Quindi speriamo che la propaganda li convinca. Se trovi un modo migliore per convincerli.... avanti, l'importante è che si convincano quasi tutti.


Io schifo gli obesi e i fumatori, ragionando come te quando ne vedrò uno gli dirò di smettere di fumare e di muoversi con tutte quelle decine di kg in più che "sanamente" si porta addosso, come esempio, sbagliato, di quella frangia di lobotomizzati obesi che con il vaccino pensa di essere sano, salvo, nel giusto.
Purtroppo l'incoscio umano è una brutta bestia, mi fido solo di alcune basi e cioè che l'uomo in natura è l'essere vivente più stupido e più debole (prendete un uomo e portatelo nella giungla), l'unico incapace di adattarsi se non in maniera artificiale, viziata, diabolica.
Detto questo va bene tutto, io non accetto che l'uomo possa superare la natura snaturandola o distruggendola con virus artificiali del cavolo e terrorismo spiccio, perché se noi siamo parte dell'ecosistema beh con il virus uccidiamo noi stessi, con le sigarette uccidiamo noi stessi, come vedi va bene tutto, ma non mi sta bene che questi veleni sperimentali (sono veleni, non fette di limone trattato a cui hanno aggiunto lo zucchero e il caffè) vengano fatti passare come la salvezza della specie quando di base essa è la distruzione della stessa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io spero veramente di si: per due motivi:
> 
> 1) Vaccinarsi in massa, non tutti, ma almeno il 90% di quelli in età da vaccino, è la chiave per lasciarci questa pandemia alle spalle e mi sarei anche rotto di rimanere attaccato a sta roba per le paturnie di alcuni.
> 
> 2) Se non si riesce a convincerli con la propaganda, con gli incentivi sotto forma di Green Pass, l'unica via sarà l'obbligo, perchè a quell'obbiettivo no si deroghererà e io non ho voglia di una battaglia tra i cittadini per sta cosa. Quindi speriamo che la propaganda li convinca. *Se trovi un modo migliore per convincerli.... avanti, l'importante è che si convincano quasi tutti.*


1) Zangrillo (si,zangrillo,anche se è odiato da molti) ha già detto che ci sarà almeno un 15-20% della popolazione che non accetterà in alcun modo il vaccino. Quindi l'unica cosa da fare non è quella dell'obbligo vaccinale, ma andare semplicemente avanti e pensare anche a tutte le altre malattie che causa covid sono state accantonate.
Andare avanti,capito ? In fondo è da mesi che lo dicono,con il virus bisognerà conviverci per anni. Con buona pace del ministro Speranza....

2) Incentivo il green pass ? 
Il green pass è semplicemente una minaccia,una forzatura. Anche a detta degli stessi politici che l'hanno approvato.
L'hanno detto anhe loro che l'unico scopo del green pass è quello di forzare la gente a vaccinarsi.
L'obbligo vaccinale non sarà mai approvato,e giustamente,aggiungo.

P.S E modo migliore per convincere/obbligare a vaccinarsi non dovrebbe neanche esistere,perchè il vaccino non è obbligatorio e tu (in generale) non sei nessuno per obbligare gli altri a farsi iniettare il siero miracoloso contro la propria volontà.
E per favore,non continuate con le frasi "la tua libertà finisce dove........" perchè non siamo così altruisti,non lo siamo mai stati e ognuno pensa sempre per se,salvo rare eccezioni.
Del benessere del prossimo non ci è mai fregato una minghhia e ora ci siamo trasformati tutti in madre teresa di calcutta ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

Tra l'altro oggi in un altro forum ho assistito alla nascita di un nuovo gruppo di pro-vax : quelli che vogliono l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti perchè :"metti che tra qualche anno il vaccino faccia qualche effetto collaterale,non è giusto che solo noi subiamo le conseguenze del vaccino"

Per la serie : mal comune mezzo gaudio


----------



## Masanijey (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 1) Zangrillo (si,zangrillo,anche se è odiato da molti) ha già detto che ci sarà almeno un 15-20% della popolazione che non accetterà in alcun modo il vaccino. Quindi l'unica cosa da fare non è quella dell'obbligo vaccinale, ma andare semplicemente avanti e pensare anche a tutte le altre malattie che causa covid sono state accantonate.
> Andare avanti,capito ? In fondo è da mesi che lo dicono,con il virus bisognerà conviverci per anni. Con buona pace del ministro Speranza....
> 
> 2) Incentivo il green pass ?
> ...


Guarda, anche se sul tema abbiamo una visione totalmente opposta, sono d'accordo arrivati a questo punto su una cosa.
Leviamoci sta c**** di mascherina e torniamo a fare una vita normale. Basta green pass, basta sfracellamenti di bocce per convincere le persone, basta programmi tv.
Oramai lo strumento c'è. Chi vuole utilizzarlo lo faccia (o l'ha già fatto), chi non vuole utilizzarlo non lo farà, come dici tu.
Entrambi gli "schieramenti" (che brutto termine) si prenderanno le proprie responsabilità per la scelta fatta. 
Non se ne può più davvero con sta serie tv, è ora di arrivare all'episodio finale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E per favore,non continuate con le frasi "la tua libertà finisce dove........" perchè non siamo così altruisti,non lo siamo mai stati e ognuno pensa sempre per se,salvo rare eccezioni.
> Del benessere del prossimo non ci è mai fregato una minghhia e ora ci siamo trasformati tutti in madre teresa di calcutta ?


ma infatti a nessuno frega del tuo benessere. vogliono che ti vaccini perchè gliene frega del loro.
se ti vaccini hai meno probabilità di infettarli, occupare i loro posti in ospedale e creare altre varianti.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2021)

Guarda io sono d'accordo con @Divoratore Di Stelle , via le mascherine, torniamo a vivere normalmente, chi vuole farsi iniettare qualcosa lo faccia, chi non vuole faccia quello che ha sempre fatto, essere una persona civile, adulta capace di prendersi le proprie responsabilità.
Una minima distanza sociale è sempre prevista, in tutte le attività, ristoranti, treni, ma ad oggi la gente è talmente lobotomizzata che il solo respirare a 5-6 metri di distanza porta la strage totale.
E allora di che parliamo? al governo che ci siano dei no vax fa solo che piacere perché gli risulterà più semplice mettere gli uni contro gli altri e far passare per giusto ogni minima norma anticostituzionale che dovrà essere approvata, sempre tenendo ben in alto tutti i dati dei bollettini di guerra che verranno usati soprattutto più avanti per aumentare il "terrore" visto che i vaccinati saranno nel giusto e tutto il resto della popolazione sarà da massacrare.
E allora bravi, state al loro gioco ma è un gioco che affosserà pure "voi", tranquilli, del resto stanno semplicemente cercando di salvare il mondo bacchettando l'occidente, come se questo servisse per evitare che in India continuino a lavarsi col piscio o nel Gange coi cadaveri dentro.
Questa nuova normalità mi fa paura, è un'occasione troppo ghiotta per le istituzione, pensate tra 1-2 anni dove saremo, pazzesco...


----------



## Manue (12 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere Della Sera,Repubblica e varie testate straniere un'intera famiglia NO VAX che viveva in Portogallo è stata sterminata dal covid.
> 
> Sono stati uccisi dal virus il padre di 73 anni,la madre 65 e il figlio di 40...l'unico sopravvissuto l'altro figlio di 43 anni che fa lo chef in Galles
> 
> ...



Hanno fatto una scelta,
non mi spetta e non mi piace neanche giudicare,
attuo comportamenti che possono essere più o meno al pari di chi ha deciso di non vaccinarsi.
Banalmente sono uno che, in assenza di tutor, non va a 130 in auto e se mai mi capitasse un incidente, avrò preso delle decisioni che potrebbero costarmi la vita.

Sarebbe bello che ci spiegassero, in termini comprensibili,
perché in un 43 che pare la persona più sana del mondo, il covid lo ha portato alla morte,
mentre conosco personalmente 43 enni che, nonostante una vita da fumatori, hanno soltato subito il virus per qualche ora...
Che cosa fa la differenza?
Non credo che la scienza accetti il termine casualità...

Lo sapremo mai?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 1) Zangrillo (si,zangrillo,anche se è odiato da molti) ha già detto che ci sarà almeno un 15-20% della popolazione che non accetterà in alcun modo il vaccino. Quindi l'unica cosa da fare non è quella dell'obbligo vaccinale, ma andare semplicemente avanti e pensare anche a tutte le altre malattie che causa covid sono state accantonate.
> Andare avanti,capito ? In fondo è da mesi che lo dicono,con il virus bisognerà conviverci per anni. Con buona pace del ministro Speranza....
> 
> 2) Incentivo il green pass ?
> ...



Basta renderlo obbligatorio per fare quello che devi fare.

É giá obbligatorio per i medici, é obbligatorio per gli insegnanti.
Basta renderlo obbligatorio per cassiere, camerieri, autisti, operai…. Fino a quando si raggiunge la soglia desiderata.

Quella soglia del 20% deve scendere almeno intorno al 10, poi gli altri facciano quello che vogliono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una scelta,
> non mi spetta e non mi piace neanche giudicare,
> attuo comportamenti che possono essere più o meno al pari di chi ha deciso di non vaccinarsi.
> Banalmente sono uno che, in assenza di tutor, non va a 130 in auto e se mai mi capitasse un incidente, avrò preso delle decisioni che potrebbero costarmi la vita.
> ...


è una bella domanda. non credo che lo sappia qualcuno però.
è lo stesso motivo del perchè io mibecco un raffreddore fortissimo senza febbre mentre un altro si becca lo stesso virus con febbre alta senza raffreddore... ognuno la reagisce a suo modo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro oggi in un altro forum ho assistito alla nascita di un nuovo gruppo di pro-vax : quelli che vogliono l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti perchè :"metti che tra qualche anno il vaccino faccia qualche effetto collaterale,non è giusto che solo noi subiamo le conseguenze del vaccino"
> 
> Per la serie : mal comune mezzo gaudio


No dai, non ci voglio credere, serio?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere Della Sera,Repubblica e varie testate straniere un'intera famiglia NO VAX che viveva in Portogallo è stata sterminata dal covid.
> 
> Sono stati uccisi dal virus il padre di 73 anni,la madre 65 e il figlio di 40...l'unico sopravvissuto l'altro figlio di 43 anni che fa lo chef in Galles
> 
> ...


Chissà come saremmo oggi se ci fossero stati i social ai tempi del vaiolo....


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## Manue (12 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## Manue (12 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ognuno/a è libero/a di pensarla come vuole, basta che non si giudichino gli altri però. Siamo esseri umani, ci facciamo delle domande e ci facciamo delle risposte.



Sei pazzo? 
hai un qi prossimo allo 0 se ti fai domande.

Fai quello che ti dicono gli atri...che vai alla grande


----------



## Manue (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Basta renderlo obbligatorio per fare quello che devi fare.
> 
> É giá obbligatorio per i medici, é obbligatorio per gli insegnanti.
> Basta renderlo obbligatorio per cassiere, camerieri, autisti, operai…. Fino a quando si raggiunge la soglia desiderata.
> ...



Questa è una delle domande che mi pongo, 
perché non lo rendono obbligatorio? Non si può ?


----------



## Igniorante (12 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Noto una cosa però. Tutti questi che muoiono o si aggravano sono tutti dai 40enni in su. Forse non è così sbagliato dire che ai giovanissimi il vaccino non è una priorità. Impressione personale, ovviamente.


Riporto una mia personale esperienza di qualche giorno fa. 
Ho conosciuto il marito di una cara amica della mia compagna, classica uscita a 4 (a 5 per la precisione perché avevano anche il figlio con sé). 
Stessa età mia, 33, ammalato di Covid MESI fa, non ha ancora riacquistato la capacità di sentire i sapori (e a questo punto mi viene il dubbio che possa riacquistarla). 
Già questo dovrebbe far riflettere che non è una questione di età, poi ok non è che sia morto, però intanto chi ci vorrebbe stare senza uno dei cinque sensi?


----------



## Manue (12 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma infatti a nessuno frega del tuo benessere. vogliono che ti vaccini perchè gliene frega del loro.
> se ti vaccini hai meno probabilità di infettarli, occupare i loro posti in ospedale e creare altre varianti.


Fondamentalmente è così, 
poi dopo fa niente se tanti son pronti a mandarti in TI per una futile litigata...

quanta ipocrisia che ha scatenato questa pandemia


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chissà come saremmo oggi se ci fossero stati i social ai tempi del vaiolo....



Effettivamente fanno più danni i social del vairus, soprattutto quando vedo paragonato il Covid al vaiolo.


----------



## Manue (12 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Coda di paglia? Che ne sai che parlavo anche di te? Non dovresti dato che tra tutti sei uno di quelli più seri nell'esporre le tue idee.



No no, non è una mia peculiarità fortunatamente.. e dico fortunatamente perché vivo con chi ce l'ha, e ogni volta mi trovo a incazzarmi per questo 

era ironia, ma in un forum l'ironia è difficile da interpretare.

Esprimendo un parere serio, 
capisco che tu possa aver perso la pazienza, ma non sono un fan delle uscite così...
tutto qua


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Agosto 2021)

*Rispettate le idee di tutti se no tra un po' banniamo utenti specifici da queste discussioni.
Ogni topic sono sempre gli stessi battibecchi tra i soliti.*


----------



## Maximo (12 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere Della Sera,Repubblica e varie testate straniere un'intera famiglia NO VAX che viveva in Portogallo è stata sterminata dal covid.
> 
> Sono stati uccisi dal virus il padre di 73 anni,la madre 65 e il figlio di 40...l'unico sopravvissuto l'altro figlio di 43 anni che fa lo chef in Galles
> 
> ...


Sicuramente una tragedia, che poteva però essere evitata.

Pensare che con i vaccini si voglia controllare l’umanità, o altre stupidaggini simili, equivale a sostenere che la terra è piatta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il vaccino velenoso del vaiolo, il complotto del vaiolo, il marchio che lascia il vaccino è per identificarci.
> 
> Comunque ormai in questi topic il Q.I. medio è prossimo allo zero spaccato, tutti laureati in biotecnologia. Se volete cancellare il messaggio o bannarmi fate pure mi sono stancato onestamente.


Ma no dai, non esageriamo.

Però mi fanno pensare come siamo "pilotati" su certe cose.

Proprio ieri ho finito di leggere sotto l' ombrellone un libro di un famoso chimico italiano, praticamente spiegava come vengono calcolate le soglie limite di coloranti, conservanti, additivi, presenti nei cibi che mangiamo tutti i giorni (anche cose che riteniamo senza chimica, no, non lo sono), entro le quali non sono cancerogene o cause di altre malattie.

Anche qui, come col vaccino, ci sono RAGIONEVOLI certezze, ma non esiste mai o quasi la totale certezza su nulla.

Praticamente ci preoccupiamo solo di quello che per qualche ragione entra nel dibattito pubblico.

Eppure gli enti che vigilano e danno l'ok sono sempre gli stessi e fanno sempre a capo della stessa istituzione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questa è una delle domande che mi pongo,
> perché non lo rendono obbligatorio? Non si può ?


Dovrebbero assumersi la responsabilità di qualsiasi reazione /morte


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 1) Zangrillo (si,zangrillo,anche se è odiato da molti) ha già detto che ci sarà almeno un 15-20% della popolazione che non accetterà in alcun modo il vaccino. Quindi l'unica cosa da fare non è quella dell'obbligo vaccinale, ma andare semplicemente avanti e pensare anche a tutte le altre malattie che causa covid sono state accantonate.
> Andare avanti,capito ? In fondo è da mesi che lo dicono,con il virus bisognerà conviverci per anni. Con buona pace del ministro Speranza....
> 
> 2) Incentivo il green pass ?
> ...


Sul punto 1 non c'è nessuna possibilità che lo Stato (o gli Stati) mollino. Il loro obiettivo è di vaccinare l'85/90% dei vaccinabili ed in un modo o nell'altro ci arrivano. Adesso l'obbligo c'è x sanitari e personale scolastico, tra un pò arriverà x altre categorie (dipendenti mezzi di trasporto pubblico, pubblica amministrazione). Sul fatto dell'essere altruisti hai perfettamente ragione, ma chi non si vaccina deve anche sapere che il codice civile dice che se provochi ad altri un danno ingiusto sei tenuto al risarcimento e le prime cause in materia sono partite....


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro oggi in un altro forum ho assistito alla nascita di un nuovo gruppo di pro-vax : quelli che vogliono l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti perchè :"metti che tra qualche anno il vaccino faccia qualche effetto collaterale,non è giusto che solo noi subiamo le conseguenze del vaccino"
> 
> Per la serie : mal comune mezzo gaudio


Se è vero sono dei dementi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questa è una delle domande che mi pongo,
> perché non lo rendono obbligatorio? Non si può ?



Si puó, si può, la corte costituzionale ha appena espresso un parere in proposito.

É solo che si vorrebbe evitare di costringere tutti a farlo, si spera che basti convincere gli indecisi per raggiungere il 90% della popolazione in etá da vaccino. Il 10% puó anche non farlo. Ma se sono il 20… obbligheranno


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Guarda io sono d'accordo con @Divoratore Di Stelle , via le mascherine, torniamo a vivere normalmente, chi vuole farsi iniettare qualcosa lo faccia, chi non vuole faccia quello che ha sempre fatto, essere una persona civile, adulta capace di prendersi le proprie responsabilità.
> Una minima distanza sociale è sempre prevista, in tutte le attività, ristoranti, treni, ma ad oggi la gente è talmente lobotomizzata che il solo respirare a 5-6 metri di distanza porta la strage totale.
> E allora di che parliamo? al governo che ci siano dei no vax fa solo che piacere perché gli risulterà più semplice mettere gli uni contro gli altri e far passare per giusto ogni minima norma anticostituzionale che dovrà essere approvata, sempre tenendo ben in alto tutti i dati dei bollettini di guerra che verranno usati soprattutto più avanti per aumentare il "terrore" visto che i vaccinati saranno nel giusto e tutto il resto della popolazione sarà da massacrare.
> E allora bravi, state al loro gioco ma è un gioco che affosserà pure "voi", tranquilli, del resto stanno semplicemente cercando di salvare il mondo bacchettando l'occidente, come se questo servisse per evitare che in India continuino a lavarsi col piscio o nel Gange coi cadaveri dentro.
> Questa nuova normalità mi fa paura, è un'occasione troppo ghiotta per le istituzione, pensate tra 1-2 anni dove saremo, pazzesco...


Concordo in pieno su" una persona civile, adulta capace di prendersi le proprie responsabilità." Infatti chi non si vaccina fa una libera e lecita scelta, ma deve essere pronto anche a prendersi le proprie responsabilità, ossia risarcire il danno se crea a terzi un danno ingiusto...


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno su" una persona civile, adulta capace di prendersi le proprie responsabilità." Infatti chi non si vaccina fa una libera e lecita scelta, ma deve essere pronto anche a prendersi le proprie responsabilità, ossia risarcire il danno se crea a terzi un danno ingiusto...



Come logica conseguenza, quanto danno dovrebbero allora risarcire i cinesi?

No, perché fino a che si va contro i cittadini itagliani, allora è ammesso il rastrellamento in stile SS ed eventuale lapidazione o ghigliottina, poi quando si tirano in ballo i veri assassini responsabili di questa pandemia, fiocchano subito le difese e i "non si può".


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno su" una persona civile, adulta capace di prendersi le proprie responsabilità." Infatti chi non si vaccina fa una libera e lecita scelta, ma deve essere pronto anche a prendersi le proprie responsabilità, ossia risarcire il danno se crea a terzi un danno ingiusto...


La madri dei giovani morti dopo il vaccino invece chi li risarcisce? Vengono da te?


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come logica conseguenza, quanto danno dovrebbero allora risarcire i cinesi?
> 
> No, perché fino a che si va contro i cittadini itagliani, allora è ammesso il rastrellamento in stile SS ed eventuale lapidazione o ghigliottina, poi quando si tirano in ballo i veri assassini responsabili di questa pandemia, fiocchano subito le difese e i "non si può".


Non posso scrivere quello che farei io ai cinesi...


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La madri dei giovani morti dopo il vaccino invece chi li risarcisce? Vengono da te?


Se è provato che è stato il vaccino li risarcisce lo stato (non solo x i morti ma anche x chi ha invalidità permanente) e così dagli inizi degli anni 90.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le conseguenze delle scelte personali non sempre hanno un riflesso personale.
> I vaccini ad esempio non sono efficaci al 100%, se tante persone che non si vaccinano incentivano la diffusione con alto tasso di contagiosità del Virus, anche persone che hanno fatto una scelta personale di proteggersi, vaccinandosi, alla lunga possono risultarne vittime.
> 
> Quando le scelte personali ledono gli interessi della collettività la collettività deve disincentivare o al limite proibire (se la disincentivazione non è sufficiente), tali comportamenti.



Ad un certo punto, siccome gli stupidi non colgono i tanti piccoli indizi, cosparsi nella loro vita, che gli indicano il fatto che sono stupidi,
Si deve arrivare all'obbligo.
Io sinceramente, siccome è cosa nota che la quantità di diversamente intelligenti in Italia sia considerevole, avrei messo l'obbligo da subito e stop


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno su" una persona civile, adulta capace di prendersi le proprie responsabilità." Infatti chi non si vaccina fa una libera e lecita scelta, ma deve essere pronto anche a prendersi le proprie responsabilità, ossia risarcire il danno se crea a terzi un danno ingiusto...


E come risarcisci? 
Fai una libera e consapevole scelta, ma siccome io ho fretta che questa roba finisca, te ne stai rinchiuso in casa.


----------



## JackSheva7 (12 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non posso scrivere quello che farei io ai cinesi...


Che hai contro i cinesi?


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> E come risarcisci?
> Fai una libera e consapevole scelta, ma siccome io ho fretta che questa roba finisca, te ne stai rinchiuso in casa.


Beh risarcisci o con un'assicurazione sulla responsabilità civile o se non c'è l'hai con il tuo patrimonio. Che poi se il danno che hai procurato a terzi comporta anche lesioni personali c'è anche la querela penale x lesioni.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## Ambrole (13 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh risarcisci o con un'assicurazione sulla responsabilità civile o se non c'è l'hai con il tuo patrimonio. Che poi se il danno che hai procurato a terzi comporta anche lesioni personali c'è anche la querela penale x lesioni.


Ma il risarcimento andrebbe dato anche a chi come me, avrà l attività chiusa o a ritmo ridotto ancora per diverso tempo, perché qualche "ricercatore da YouTube" non vuole vaccinarsi


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma il risarcimento andrebbe dato anche a chi come me, avrà l attività chiusa o a ritmo ridotto ancora per diverso tempo, perché qualche "ricercatore da YouTube" non vuole vaccinarsi


E invece chiudi e stai muto, come tutti gli altri, anche gli stupidi


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma il risarcimento andrebbe dato anche a chi come me, avrà l attività chiusa o a ritmo ridotto ancora per diverso tempo, perché qualche "ricercatore da YouTube" non vuole vaccinarsi


Quello la vedo un bel po più dura perché siamo in pandemia. Ovviamente invece se un non vaccinato ti porta il covid ed a causa di quello devi chiudere e sostenere costi di sanificazione potresti chiedergli il risarcimento. Però sei tu che devi provare che è stato lui e la prova in un luogo aperto al pubblico dove passa molta gente non è x nulla semplice...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero assumersi la responsabilità di qualsiasi reazione /morte


Assolutamente non è così. Già ora lo stato è responsabile in termini di risarcimento danni anche per i vaccini non obbligatori ma raccomandati dalle autorità sanitarie. 
C'è una legge del 1992 ed attualmente in vigore che lo attesta. Legge tra l'altro ritenuta valida dalla corte costituzionale qualche mese fa anche per i vaccini anti-covid.


----------



## sampapot (13 Agosto 2021)

Premesso che ognuno è libero di comportarsi come meglio crede (farsi o no il vaccino), ritengo che chiunque abbia il diritto di pretendere la maggior sicurezza possibile per sé e la propria famiglia.
Vaccinarsi vuol dire avere senso civico, fare quello che è in tuo potere per limitare la propagazione del virus...è appurato che i vaccinati possono essere infettati, ma mediamente rispondono meglio alle cure e raggiungono livelli più bassi di contagiosità e hanno meno probabilità di andare in terapia intensiva. Se non vuoi fare il vaccino, l'unica alternativa è fare il tampone ogni 2-3 giorni.....Tra un pò inizieranno le scuole e spero solo che saremo tutti pronti per affrontare questa sfida, perché la DAD non fa bene ai nostri studenti


----------



## Manue (13 Agosto 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> Premesso che ognuno è libero di comportarsi come meglio crede (farsi o no il vaccino), ritengo che chiunque abbia il diritto di pretendere la maggior sicurezza possibile per sé e la propria famiglia.
> Vaccinarsi vuol dire avere senso civico, fare quello che è in tuo potere per limitare la propagazione del virus...è appurato che i vaccinati possono essere infettati, ma mediamente rispondono meglio alle cure e raggiungono livelli più bassi di contagiosità e hanno meno probabilità di andare in terapia intensiva. Se non vuoi fare il vaccino, l'unica alternativa è fare il tampone ogni 2-3 giorni.....Tra un pò inizieranno le scuole e spero solo che saremo tutti pronti per affrontare questa sfida, perché la DAD non fa bene ai nostri studenti



Mi auguro che non vengano aperte le vaccinazioni under 12, ci sono troppi parere discordanti a livello mondiale, il rapporto rischi benefici per i bambini è totalmente a sfavore.

Però voglio spendere una riga per un concetto che orma è usato come fosse bere un bicchiere d'acqua, il senso civico.
Davvero tiriamo in ballo il senso civico? Noi? Noi che siamo pronti a scannarci per una partita di calcio, noi che siamo pronti a litigare come animali per un semaforo rosso? Noi che contribuiamo ad inquinare il mondo... e mi fermo qui.
Quando dico noi, intendo l'umanità.

Io ragionerei in termini medici, solo e semplicemente medici, ognuno valuti cosa è meglio per se, la sua salute... il senso civico, il farlo per gli altri, lo lascerei perdere... è ipocrisa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che non vengano aperte le vaccinazioni under 12, ci sono troppi parere discordanti a livello mondiale, il rapporto rischi benefici per i bambini è totalmente a sfavore.
> 
> Però voglio spendere una riga per un concetto che orma è usato come fosse bere un bicchiere d'acqua, il senso civico.
> Davvero tiriamo in ballo il senso civico? Noi? Noi che siamo pronti a scannarci per una partita di calcio, noi che siamo pronti a litigare come animali per un semaforo rosso? Noi che contribuiamo ad inquinare il mondo... e mi fermo qui.
> ...


Eppure esiste una gran parte dell apopolazione che fa del senso civico una regola di vita.
Io e la maggior parte dei miei amici e conoscenti , mai faremmo una cosa che danneggi gli altri solo perchè porta un vantaggio marginale a noi.

Siamo quelli che se trovano un portafogli rintracciano il proprietario e glielo portano, che se alla cassa sbagliano a battere il conto e ci fanno pagare 2€ in meno tornano indietro a pagare la differenza.

Il Mondo, è pieno di queste persone e vi assicuro, più si va al nord (inteso anche come nord-europa) più questo comportamento è diffuso e vi assicuro che se il 90% delle persone fosse così la vita sarebbe migliore per tutti.

In ogni caso sono valori da trasmettere, diffondere ed incentivare, non certo da etichettare come strambi.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che non vengano aperte le vaccinazioni under 12, ci sono troppi parere discordanti a livello mondiale, il rapporto rischi benefici per i bambini è totalmente a sfavore.
> 
> Però voglio spendere una riga per un concetto che orma è usato come fosse bere un bicchiere d'acqua, il senso civico.
> Davvero tiriamo in ballo il senso civico? Noi? Noi che siamo pronti a scannarci per una partita di calcio, noi che siamo pronti a litigare come animali per un semaforo rosso? Noi che contribuiamo ad inquinare il mondo... e mi fermo qui.
> ...


Ecco, intervengo in questa ennesima discussione trita e ritrita e logora, solo per quotarti e dire che sta boiata del DOVERE CIVICO ha ampiamente rotto i maroni. Smettiamola una volta per tutte che è solo ipocrisia, non frega a nessuno il bene degli altri dai. Meglio usare altri temi per avvalorare la tesi della bontà del vaccino perché sta boiata non si può sentire più


----------



## Manue (13 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Eppure esiste una gran parte dell apopolazione che fa del senso civico una regola di vita.
> Io e la maggior parte dei miei amici e conoscenti , mai faremmo una cosa che danneggi gli altri solo perchè porta un vantaggio marginale a noi.
> 
> Siamo quelli che se trovano un portafogli rintracciano il proprietario e glielo portano, che se alla cassa sbagliano a battere il conto e ci fanno pagare 2€ in meno tornano indietro a pagare la differenza.
> ...



A me fa sorridere onestamente, 
e non i comportamenti, ma che si tiri in ballo come motivazione a vaccinarsi.
Come hai detto tu, il senso civico è uno stile di vita, 
secondo me a totale sfavore per l'umanità.
Banalmente quante volte viene presa l'auto per non fare 500mt a piedi? 
Magari per accompagnare il figlio a scuola...
quante famiglie non rispettano la regola della temperatura dei riscaldamenti durante l'inverno, contribuendo alle emissioni...
quanti condomini in barba ai regolamenti condominiali, affiggono i motori dei condizionatori...
ecc ecc...


Poi ci sono altre miriadi di motivazioni, ad esempio così parlando con un collega, mi esponeva il suo punto di vista, ovvero la categoria dei fumatori. Sono i primi a sbattersene della propria salute, eppure chissà quanti che reputano irresponsabili coloro che ancora non si sono vaccinati...


----------



## raducioiu (13 Agosto 2021)

> Eppure esiste una gran parte dell apopolazione che fa del senso civico una regola di vita.
> 
> Io e la maggior parte dei miei amici e conoscenti , mai faremmo una cosa che danneggi gli altri solo perchè porta un vantaggio marginale a noi.


Infatti sicuramente non usate mai automobili, se non elettriche, perché inquinano e quindi danneggereste la salute delle persone che respirano le polvere sottili. Siete sicuramente vegani dato che gli allevamenti sono la prima causa di inquinamento e gli effetti sul clima e le relative conseguenze non sono certo marginali. 

Rischiare di morire di trombosi o avere altri effetti collaterali quali miocarditi (rari ma possibili) non mi pare uno svantaggio marginale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> A me fa sorridere onestamente,
> e non i comportamenti, ma che si tiri in ballo come motivazione a vaccinarsi.
> Come hai detto tu, il senso civico è uno stile di vita,
> secondo me a totale sfavore per l'umanità.
> ...


Per quello che è un comportamento che va incoraggiato, non stigmatizzato.
1/3 dei conoscenti delle mie figlie non mangia più carne perchè l'allevamento intensivo contribuisce al cambiamento climatico (io non lo faccio).
E' un approccio culturale.


----------



## sunburn (13 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> A me fa sorridere onestamente,
> e non i comportamenti, ma che si tiri in ballo come motivazione a vaccinarsi.
> Come hai detto tu, il senso civico è uno stile di vita,
> secondo me a totale sfavore per l'umanità.
> ...


Quindi ci mettiamo tutti e 60 milioni di abitanti a urinare e defecare per strada, buttare la monnezza nelle piazze, fare la doccia nelle fontane pubbliche, sfasciare le panchine e wc pubblici ecc perché c'è qualcuno lo fa?
Sì, ha senso...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Infatti sicuramente non usate mai automobili, se non elettriche, perché inquinano e quindi danneggereste la salute delle persone che respirano le polvere sottili. Siete sicuramente vegani dato che gli allevamenti sono la prima causa di inquinamento e gli effetti sul clima e le relative conseguenze non sono certo marginali.
> 
> Rischiare di morire di trombosi o avere altri effetti collaterali quali miocarditi (rari ma possibili) non mi pare uno svantaggio marginale.


Tra le controindicazioni rare sul bugiardino della Tachipirina ci sono: Infiammazione del fegato, infiammazione renale, trombocitopenia.
Non mi pare uno svantaggio marginale.

Il medico che prescrive la Tachipirina sarà sicuramente segretamente d'accordo con le big Pharma.


----------



## raducioiu (13 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra le controindicazioni rare sul bugiardino della Tachipirina ci sono: Infiammazione del fegato, infiammazione renale, trombocitopenia.
> Non mi pare uno svantaggio marginale.
> 
> Il medico che prescrive la Tachipirina sarà sicuramente segretamente d'accordo con le big Pharma.


Però non mi pare che ci siano forzature nell'assumere tachipirina o politiche e pressioni per spingerti ad assumerla. Quella è una libera scelta. Se io ho paura dei possibili effetti collaterali non la assumo. Io non sono contro il vaccino: chi vuole, messo in maniera seria e trasparente al corrente degli eventuali effetti collaterali, lo può fare. Se ha più paura della malattia e ritiene possa proteggerlo fa bene a farlo. A me, al momento, fan paura entrambe le cose.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Però non mi pare che ci siano forzature nell'assumere tachipirina o politiche e pressioni per spingerti ad assumerla. Quella è una libera scelta. Se io ho paura dei possibili effetti collaterali non la assumo. Io non sono contro il vaccino: chi vuole, messo in maniera seria e trasparente al corrente degli eventuali effetti collaterali, lo può fare. Se ha più paura della malattia e ritiene possa proteggerlo fa bene a farlo. A me, al momento, fan paura entrambe le cose.


Esistono già vaccini obbligatori, non vedo la novità francamente. 
A breve i vaccini otterranno l'approvazione standard dalle agenzie di controllo e saranno "full approved" come un qualsiasi altro farmaco o vaccino, quindi non ci sarà alcuna differenza con altri vaccini già obbligatori.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi ci mettiamo tutti e 60 milioni di abitanti a urinare e defecare per strada, buttare la monnezza nelle piazze, fare la doccia nelle fontane pubbliche, sfasciare le panchine e wc pubblici ecc perché c'è qualcuno lo fa?
> Sì, ha senso...


Ma cosa c'entrano questi eccessi da animali primitivi.

L'amico voleva solo osservare, giustamente, che in occasione di questa pandemia siamo diventati tutti rigidi cittadini rispettosi della comunità, in modo totalmente ipocrita. Il dovere civico viene preso in modo strumentale per far passare l'ideologia di accettazione del vaccino e delle misure imposte dal governo.

Il dovere civico è ben altro, e tratta del comportamento da tenere sia all'interno che all'esterno di una comunità. E' perfettamente inutile dare l'idea di "senso civico", quando poi perdi una giornata di tempo in minchiate burocratiche a causa di funzionari svogliati ed incompetenti, oppure perchè il tizio parcheggia male l'autovettura e tu giri a vuoto in un parcheggio.

Inoltre, tacciamo sul dovere civico esteso a tutta la Terra. E' perfettamente inutile, ed anzi sadomasochistico, costringersi a rinunciare a qualche piacere della vita, come i cibi, quando poi ci sono miliardi di esseri che vivono alla bell'è'meglio e radono al suolo le risorse del pianeta. Guarda caso agli ultimi vertici mondiali i soliti stati canaglia manco mandano le delegazioni, tanto per far capire quanto gliene frega.

Ha molto più senso civico evitare di fare un acquisto da Ammazzone mentre te ne stai stravaccato sul divano, e invece recarsi in qualche negozio. Aiuti i tuoi concittadini e la nostra economia, che a sua volta aiuta noi, invece di ingrassare il potentato mondialista.

Il dovere civico è una cosa che va coordinata a livello mondiale, e con la forza, se necessario. Non usate la forza solo per far vaccinare il vostro vicino di casa, è solo puro e semplice egoismo condito dalla paura di rimetterci la vostra pellaccia schifosa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Però non mi pare che ci siano forzature nell'assumere tachipirina o politiche e pressioni per spingerti ad assumerla. Quella è una libera scelta. Se io ho paura dei possibili effetti collaterali non la assumo. Io non sono contro il vaccino: chi vuole, messo in maniera seria e trasparente al corrente degli eventuali effetti collaterali, lo può fare. Se ha più paura della malattia e ritiene possa proteggerlo fa bene a farlo. A me, al momento, fan paura entrambe le cose.


E ritorniamo alla questione principale.
Il rapporto tuo con la Tachipirina è una questione meramente personale in quanto coinvolge solo te.
La questione cittadino-vaccino invece coinvolge anche glia latri nelle proprie scelta:

Con il vaccino hai minori possibilità di occupare posti in Ospedale, in terapia intensiva e al cimitero.
Con il vaccino ti contagi meno
Con il vaccino anche se ti contagi sei meno contagioso

quindi di conseguenza, mandi meno il prossimo in Ospedale, in Terapia Intensiva e all'obitorio, anche coloro che il Vaccino lo hanno fatto, ma ricadono nella piccola percentuale su cui la copertura non è efficace.

Quindi la questione cittadino-vaccino, non è una questione individuale, diventa una questione collettiva e la collettività deve prendere le decisioni.


----------

